# Kabelquerschnitt berechnen?



## DAEF13 (24. September 2011)

Moin,

Heute kam mein Paket mit einem 5 Meter Flexlight (RGB) an.
Der Controller hat 2 Ausgänge, welche jeweils 4 Litzen (RGB u. GND) haben.

An Ausgang 1 soll ohne Kabel direkt ein ca. 2 Meter Flexlight angeschlossen werden.
An Ausgang 2 soll erst ein (4) drei Meter langes Kabel, dann ein 60 cm Flexlight, dann ein (4) vier Meter Langee Kabel und ein 1,5 Meter Flexlight angeschlossen werden.

Hier ein paar Technische Daten:
In der Artikelbeschreibung stand, dass das komplette 5 Meter Flexlight bis zu 36W aufnimmt.
Das wären bei 12 Volt 3 Ampere.

Im "Flyer"/"Handbuch/heft" steht: Max load current: 2A each color, was wohl die Belastbarkeit jedes Kanals (R, G u. B) angibt.
Angeschlossen ist der Controller an ein 12V Netzteil mit max. 5A.

Im Moment habe ich noch 2x 0,14mm^2 Litzen mit jeweils 10 Meter Länge.
Diese reichen nicht, oder?
Würden 0,5mm^2 Querschnitt reichen, oder wie bestimmt man die gesuchte Größe?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2011)

Je dünner, desto heißer kann das Kabel werden. Aber so richtig "berechnen" lässt sich das nicht, das muss man testen. Schließ es einfach mal und und check dann, ob das dünnere Kabel nach ner Weile sehr heiß wird. Wenn nicht, dann ist alles o.k.


----------



## Pikus (24. September 2011)

Moin^^
Geile sache, da hab ich meine ausbildung zum elektroniker für geräte und systeme gerade angefangen und finde gleich solche fragen 

Bei einer Stromstärke von 3A mit einer Spannung von 12V reichen deine 0,14mm² leider nicht aus, du solltest einen theoretischen Querschnitt von mindestens 0,7mm² haben.
0,7mm² findet man nicht sehr oft bzw es sind Spezialanfertigeungen mit ensprechndem Preis. Daher solltest du zu 1mm² greifen.

Als beleg habe ich noch diesen Querschnittsrechner gefunden, dieser bestätigt mein ergebnis.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. September 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten 

@Herbboy: Naja, ich möchte nichts in Brand stecken, ich geh lieber gleich auf Nummer sicher

@Davin: Dann werd ich mir davon mal ein paar (mehr) Meter bestellen, thx


----------



## X Broster (24. September 2011)

Ich habe 100 LEDs parallel geschaltet und dabei 0,14mm² benutzt, verbaucht ~-33Watt. Das Kabel wird vorallem am Anschluss zum Stromnetz sehr biegsam und ähh warm´...

Nächstesmal nehme ich den Querschnittrechner, tolle Funktion, danke.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. September 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal knapp 2,5 Meter an das 0,14mm² gehangen, weil ich 1mm² garantiert nicht an den Anschluss dranbekommen (zu wenig Platz).
Bei 10 cm Kabellänge und den oben genannten 2,5 Meter tut sich am Kabel überhaupt nichts - macht eine größere Kabellänge soo viel Unterschied? Mit 40°C könnte ich ja leben

€dit: Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass die geschätzten 0,1mm² auf dem "PCB" ausreichen und nicht durchbrennen?


----------



## kero81 (24. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Je dünner, desto heißer kann das Kabel werden. Aber so richtig "berechnen" lässt sich das nicht, das muss man testen. Schließ es einfach mal und und check dann, ob das dünnere Kabel nach ner Weile sehr heiß wird. Wenn nicht, dann ist alles o.k.


 
Aber so richtig "berechnen" lässt sich das nicht???  Mein guter, in der Elektrotechnik lässt sich ALLES berechnen.


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2011)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so richtig "berechnen" lässt sich das nicht???  Mein guter, in der Elektrotechnik lässt sich ALLES berechnen.



Naja auch nicht alles 

@TE: Nimm 0,75er Kabel


----------



## Pikus (25. September 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> €dit: Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass die geschätzten 0,1mm² auf dem "PCB" ausreichen und nicht durchbrennen?


 
Das liegt einerseits an der sehr guten, nicht brennbaren Isolierung durch Pertinax, andereseits daran, dass das Kupfer zwar schmelzen KÖNNTE, aber dann nicht wegkommt. Und dadurch, dass das Kupfer sich erwärmt, bewegen sich auch die Elektronen darin schneller -> theoretisch schnellere übertragung von Strom 



watercooled schrieb:


> Naja auch nicht alles
> 
> @TE: Nimm 0,75er Kabel


 

Das würde natürlich auch noch passen, ich wollte es aber nicht vorschlagen, um sicherzugehen einen ausreichend großen querschnitt zu verwenden


----------



## rebel4life (25. September 2011)

Weil auf einer Platine höhere Stromdichten zulässig sind. Kupfer schmilzt jedoch sehr wohl bei Überlastung. Das äußert sich in einem netten Duft und kurz darauf einem zischen.

Die Kupferschicht ist in der Regel 35-70µm dick. 

Zudem kann die thermische Energie recht gut abgegeben werden. 0,14mm² sind bei dem Strom dann doch etwas zu warm. Ich würde da schon zu etwas ab 0,75mm² greifen, eher 1mm². Wobei ich bei so nem Kram gerne das nehm, was ich da hab, wenn ich ne Zwillingslitze mit 2,5mm² hab, dann nehm ich halt die bevor ich da extra was bestell. Imho lohnt es sich bei solchen Beleuchtungsgeschichten mit einer möglichst hohen Spannung zu arbeiten, 120V sind da das Maximum, wobei ich aufgrund der Rücksicht auf Haustiere und andere Mitmenschen bei sowas gerne 48V nehme. Gibt es wunderbar als Schaltnetzteil fertig zu kaufen und wenn man mal hinkommt tut es nicht so weh wie bei 120V DC.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Simpler Weg zur Berechnung geht über die Stromdichte Formel: J (Stromdichte) =I (Strom) /A (Querschnitt), da allgemein üblich eine Stromdichte von 5 A pro mm² Kabel angenommen wird, hieße das allein schon mit einem Strom von 2 A (max Belastung durch Verbraucher) laut umgestellter Formel I/J=A also 2 A / 5 A = 0,4 mm². Somit ist das bisher gewählte Kabel von 0,14 mm² schon viel zu gering!  Da aber hier auch die Absicherung mit in das Spiel kommt (denn der max Kurzschlussstrom übersteigt kurzzeitig sogar die Sicherungsstärke) hier durch das Netzteil 5 A sind (laut Formel 5 A / 5 A = 1 mm²) eher 1 mm² zu empfehlen ... würde mich also eher an rebels Meinung anschließen, denn bei Querschnitt gilt -> eher zu viel als zu wenig!


----------



## DAEF13 (25. September 2011)

Okay, dann werd ich mir 1mm^2 bestellen.
Nur: Wie bekomm ich das an die kleinen Kontakte angelötet?!

Kann man erst 1-2cm dünneren Draht nehmen, oder bringt das wegen "dem schwächsten Glied in der Kette" nichts?

€dit: 
Da ich an den einen Kanal, bei dem überhaupt Kabel dran sollen (max. 8Meter Kabel pro Farbe) ja nicht die ganzen 5 Meter dran hänge, sondern ca. 2 Meter, wird die Belastung doch auch wesentlich geringer, oder?

Nehmen wir 36Watt bzw. 3 Ampere bei 5 Meter Länge, könnte man bei 2 Metern doch mit ca. 15 Watt (14,4) bzw. 1,2 A rechnen, nicht?
Bei den 5A pro 1mm^2 müssten für 1,2A doch dann 0,24mm^2 reichen? 
Könnte ich in dem Fall nicht das wesentlich günstigere und vor allem um welten leichter verlötbare 0,5er nehmen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir 36Watt bzw. 3 Ampere bei 5 Meter Länge, könnte man bei 2 Metern doch mit ca. 15 Watt (14,4) bzw. 1,2 A rechnen, nicht?





*Querschnittsfläche *_A = ( I *·* ρ *·* 2 *·* L ) / U_v


 _I_ = Maximale Stromstärke in Ampere
_ρ_  = Spezifischer Widerstand von Kupfer 0,0172 Ω mm2 / m
2*·*_L_ = Benötigte Kabellänge (zweiadrig - hin und zurück) 
_U_v = Angenommener zulässiger Spannungsverlust z. B. 0,5 V.
(zulässig zwischen 3 % bis 5 %, Angabe in Volt); _U_v = _R *·* I_
 Der Stromverbrauch ist der Quotient aus der Leistung _P_ und der
Spannung _U_.
_I = P /_ (_U_ *·* cos phi); angenommen cos phi = 1

So ich glaub damit kannst du das selber errechnen, das ist die genaue Formel und sogar mit Leitungslänge.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. September 2011)

*Querschnittsfläche *_A = ( 1,2 *·* 0,0172 *·* 2 *·* 8 ) / 0,6_ 

ergibt: 0,5504mm² ?!


Ich habe aber noch einen weiteren Fehler gemacht...
Ich habe ja 3 Verbraucher/Farben, die laut Datenblatt *zusammen* max. 36Watt ziehen.
Somit ist die max. Belastung 1A pro Farbe mit den ganzen 5 Metern.

Der Controller wurde übrigens auch mit dem 10 Meter "Paket" verkauft, womit wir wieder bei unseren 2A max. Belastung pro Farbe am Controller wären.

Jetzt will ich aber nicht 12Watt auf 5 Meter haben, sondern 2 Meter mit 4,8Watt bzw. 0,4 A pro Farbkanal...


Also hoff ich mal, dass ich nach 4 Monaten ohne produktiven Matheunterricht die Gleichung verstanden habe:

*Querschnittsfläche *_A = ( 0,4 *·* 0,0172 *·* 2 *·* 8 ) / 0,6_ 

ergibt: 0,183466² - bitte lass es stimmen - und bitte lass 0,0172 ein Fixwert sein

Somit bräuchte ich 3x >0,2mm² für RGB und einmal das dreifache für GND?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

36 Watt (die Verbraucher Gesamtlast) bei 12 Volt ergibt 3 Ampere und nix anderes! Warum erscheint bei dir eine 8 bei Länge ich denke du rechnest mit 5 Metern Kabellänge?! 





> Jetzt will ich aber nicht 12Watt auf 5 Meter haben, sondern 2 Meter mit 4,8Watt bzw. 0,4 A pro Farbkanal...



Was soll ich daraus schließen das du die FlexLights drosseln willst? Kann dieses Wollen nicht so richtig verstehen.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> 36 Watt (die Verbraucher Gesamtlast) bei 12 Volt ergibt 3 Ampere und nix anderes!


Nein. Bei den kompletten 5Metern LED Stripe Länge werden 36 Watt angegeben. Ich brauche aber nur 2 Meter (14,4Watt) LED Stripe mit Kabeln versorgen, die anderen 3 Meter können direkt am Ausgang angeschlossen werden.



> Warum erscheint bei dir eine 8 bei Länge ich denke du rechnest mit 5 Metern Kabellänge?!


5 Meter LED Stripe habe ich gekauft, welche mit 36 Watt angegeben werden.
2 Meter von diesen muss ich aber insgesamt 8 Meter vom Controller wegführen.



> Was soll ich daraus schließen das du die FlexLights drosseln willst? Kann dieses Wollen nicht so richtig verstehen.


Und jetzt?


----------



## DAEF13 (28. September 2011)

Moin,

ich hab heut mal meinen Physiklehrer gefragt und er hat es auch einmal nachgerechnet.
Er meint 0,5mm^2 würde locker reichen (es geht ja nur um 0,4A pro Leitung da ich nur 2 Meter für den Rest benötige).


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

Ja würde reichen. Du kannst ja mal zu einem Elektroinstallateur und fragen ob er dir ein Restende I-Y(ST)Y 2 x 2 x 0,6 mm² (Telefonkabel) für lau geben kann, ist zwar kein feinadriges und nicht so biegsam, aber würde auf 2 m den Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. September 2011)

Zu spät, ich wollte eh noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten bei Reichelt bestellen


----------



## rebel4life (29. September 2011)

Bitte immer Einheiten dazu schreiben wenn man rechnet und am Ende dann die Werte einsetzen. Das macht eine Korrektur einfacher, so muss man immer schauen ob das allein schon von den Einheiten her stimmen kann. Bei so nem Kram ist das zwar noch relativ einfach, aber wenn es mal kompliziertere Formeln werden, dann ist es nervig.


----------

